# gesichter verpixeln (premiere pro7)



## itschi (3. November 2003)

ich habe ein problem, ich kenne mich mit adobe premiere so gut wie garnicht aus,
mein problem ist nun ich will das video von unserem urlaub schneiden, gehschnitten ist es bereits.
nun will ich aber noch ein gesicht verpixeln, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine so wie im fernseher halt immer damit man die person nicht erkennt, kann mir einer einer erklären wie ich das mache?
ich ahbe ein zwei anleitungen zu premiere6 gefunden da ich mich mit dem programm allerdings nicht auskenne ist es etwas schwer für mich die sache zu übertragen
ein schwarzer balken ist zwar unschön aber immernoch besser als garnix falls ihr mir evtl nur so weiterhelfen könnt.
ich benutze adobe premiere pro7 auf englisch
das gesicht bewegt sich etwas durch das bild, so müsste sich das feld auch bewegen

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

danke im vorraus
 MfG
    Itschi


----------



## goela (4. November 2003)

Ich weiss nur, wie es in Premiere 6.0 geht, aber es müsste ebenfalls in Premiere 7.0 gehen.
Ist relativ einfach, wenn man weiss wie's geht!

1. Video auf Spur 1 ziehen
2. Video kopieren und in Spur 2 einfügen - Videofilter Mosaik anwenden
3. Vorschaufenster per Doppelklick auf  Video in Spur 1 öffnen.
4. Neuen Titel erstellen (Datei - Neu - Titel)
5. Vorschaufenster mit Drag and Drop in Titelfenster ziehen - Brauchst Du, damit Du weisst, wo Du die Maske zeichnen musst.
6. Maske (Kreis, Quadrat etc.) mit Farbe weiss an der vorgesehene Stelle zeichnen - Hintergrund des Titels muss auf schwarz gestellt sein. (Anmerkung: Ist alles verdreht, dann musst Du die Farben umkehren!)
7. Titel Speichern.
8. Titel auf Videospur 3 ziehen.
9. Jetzt sind alle drei Spuren vertikal von Spur 1 - 3 übereinander sichtbar. Video auf Spur 2 - Transparenz auf "Bewegte Maske".
10. Mit Bewegung auf Maske entsprechend Maske auf Position anpassen.
11. Das war's

Habe die Anleitung aus dem Kopf erstellt - Angaben ohne Gewähr. Wenn's Probleme gibt, sagen!


----------



## itschi (4. November 2003)

frage: wo setz ich das "transparenz auf die und dei amske"
und wie beweg ich des ding


----------



## goela (4. November 2003)

Unter Videooptionen - Transparenz!


----------



## itschi (5. November 2003)

bewegen hab ich ja inzwischen rausgefunden, aber es vermag mir einfach nicht zu gelingen diese "video options" zu finden

denke mal das ganze hat sich beim premiere 7 verändert, kann evtl mal wer nen screen machen


----------



## goela (5. November 2003)

Selektiere mal ein Videostreifen in der Timeline, dann drücke rechte Maustaste für das Popup-Menü! Dort müsste dann die Video-Optionen zu finden sein.

Ansonsten schau, doch einfach mal im Handbuch unter Transparenz nach - da wirst Du ganz sicherlich fündig!


----------



## uhuebner (13. November 2003)

*Video-Tutorial*

Hallo,

ein sehr gutes ausführliches Tutorial findest du hier 

gruss
uhuebner


----------



## hansg (8. September 2004)

Wie funktioniert es bei mir nicht so gut.
habe die version 6.5.
doch wenn ich dann einen anderen keyframe erstellen will, ist es so, dass ich dann natürlich spulen muss, jedoch ist der mosaikeffekt weg :/


----------



## uhuebner (8. September 2004)

Soweit ich weiß, hat Premiere 6.5 noch keine Echtzeitvorschau. Beim Spulen mit der Maus (auch Scrubbing genannt) halte die ALT-Taste gedrückt. Oder alternativ ENTER drücken und die ganze Szene rendern.

Aber das ist aus der Erinnerung, ich habe nur kurz mit 6.5 gearbeitet.


----------



## goela (8. September 2004)

Vollkommen richtig! Entweder mit ALT Taste scrubben oder Verschau vorher rendern lassen!


----------



## hansg (9. September 2004)

Danke...
es geht...


----------



## Gismo1306 (10. April 2007)

Hallo, ich habe mal ein bisschen hier rumgestöbert und ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich möchte auch bestimmte Bereiche in einem Video unkenntlich machen. Ich bin mit der englischen Version Adobe Premiere Pro 7.0, nach eurer oben genannten Anleitung schon relativ weit gekommen. Am Anfang des Videos werden Bilder eingeblendet, bei denen ich Autonummernschilder schwarz gemacht habe. Danach allerdings werden Videos abgespielt, und ich weiß nicht wie ich das mit der "bewegten Maske" und der "tranzparenz" machen soll, weil ich nicht weiß wie es in der englischen version übersetzt ist, geschweige dann wo ich es übehaupt finden kann. Und wie bewege ich die maske, also wie mache ich genau nur das Nummernschild schwarz?!

Bitte helft mir. mfg Jan


----------



## axn (10. April 2007)

Auch schon hier geschaut. Vielleicht reicht das schon.. Sonst nochmal kurz melden...

mfg

axn


----------

